

Ask HN: Twitter style StackOverflow? - siddhant

Every time I ask something on StackOverflow, or on any other forum for that matter, I keep on refreshing the page to see if anyone posted any replies. Just now it came to my mind - could this be done via Twitter (hashtags, to be specific)?<p>To ask a question, just add a hash tag to your question (lets say #someonepleaseanswerthisasap, or something better) and tweet it. People can just track this hashtag, and answer whatever they feel like answering.<p>Might sound like like Aardvark, but on top of Twitter. Does this sound weird, or possible?
======
mattiask
What is the purpose? If you do it on twitter you lose lot's of stuff that
makes stackoverflow good: reputation, voting, a competent userbase etc.

What you want probably is a notification when someone anwers a question. If
email isnt' fast enough build your own notification system using their API

------
davewiner
140 characters isn't enough for support questions. True, some people are long-
winded. So _some_ limit would probably be good. (143 characters.)

